# Any tips for unwanted toms?



## Jegga (Jan 9, 2004)

I have a pretty, neutered female cat (Dub) and she has a small garden, which she can get to by using a cat flap...well, the other day my partner was upstairs in the office with Dub asleep next to him and he saw this movement out of the corner of his eye, so he looked over and saw this massive grey and white tom looking at him...my partner got up, and the tom turned around and non-chalantly trotted down the stairs and back out...but he had eaten all Dub's food before he came out, and he gave my partner a smug look when he was back outside, like he'd be back.

Any tips? We currently have the cat flap set to "in-only", and water at the ready but if anyone has a better idea I would love to know it...


----------



## Murka (Jan 7, 2004)

Well, if you want to keep him as a pet, I would let him have his freedom to enter and live the house. Leave food, water and possibly a bed near it and soon enough, he may just decide to stay. If you would like to find a home for him, then that sounds just about right.


----------



## Jegga (Jan 9, 2004)

Ta for the reply, but I think he has an owner, he's just eating other cat's food and claiming her territory, so no, I want him out, she's scared to go in the garden and the only reason I pay this extortionate rent is for her to have access to the outside, so I def want him out! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He might be homeless and hungry-and willing to take chances to get food. I had a "bandit" coming into our house. He was a stray with feline leukemia. We had him taken care of and eventually the neighbors took him.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

At my parents, we have a Tom cat named "Big Gray" that helps him self to our kitchen table!!!! He just comes right through the cat door like he owns the place and goes downstairs too, to eat the cat food. He is kinda mean so we are always scared to coax him out. I guess he's not a stray since he lives on the next street over. I like that my cats can come and go and I like that other cats like my house so much that they'll come in. It's funny and harmless and my girl cat is fixed. We don't have much problems with Big Gray and welcome him in, especially if he looks cold.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Heather, I admire their self confidence! (Of course, we have to know they've had their shots.) I'd do the same thing as you--pour more food!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay no one really seems to be helping with your problem -- just encouraging you to let him keep coming in. I personally wouldn't like this either -- I think people aren't paying attention to the part about him scaring your cat and traumatizing her in her own home. You said he had an owner -- that should be enough. If he was a poor stray looking for a home, I'd say contact a no-kill shelter around you, but he has a home and a place to eat, so you made it sound. 

When you say you have "water at the ready" does that mean that you have a waterbottle to squirt him when he comes in? This may or may not work -- chances are if he is bold enough to enter another's home then he is bold enough to not care about a little water spritz. I think that the thing to do is talk to his owners. I don't know where you live, but here there are laws against having your cats roam on other people's property. Here it is illegal for your cat to be off your property without a leash, and the way I understood it, it was like that in most states. I would check out the law where you are about this. If it's in fact, illegal -- then approach the owner of this cat and inform them of what's going on, and that it's against the law. If it's *not* against the law where you are, then I'd talk to the owner anyway and stress to them that you are not happy with this and want it to stop. It might be enough for them to get a running line for their cat so it could still be outside, but not enter other people's homes and eat their cat food. If none of this works, I'd try putting the catfood outside for him, and then eventually putting it further and further away from your home. 

PS -- I hate this too -- it irritates me. I love cats to death and I want every one that I see, but my neighbor used to let all her cats outside without a leash, and they would come over into our yard and poop in our sandbox. This is so inconsiderate and rude of the owner -- cat poop can be fatal to kids and is obviously not something you want floating around in your yard where children play, or in their sandbox. My mom was too shy to talk to her so I did. Because it was illegal of her and I told her that we'd call animal control if she didn't keep better track of them.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Heather102180 said:


> At my parents, we have a Tom cat named "Big Gray" that helps him self to our kitchen table!!!! He just comes right through the cat door like he owns the place and goes downstairs too, to eat the cat food. He is kinda mean so we are always scared to coax him out. I guess he's not a stray since he lives on the next street over. I like that my cats can come and go and I like that other cats like my house so much that they'll come in. It's funny and harmless and my girl cat is fixed. We don't have much problems with Big Gray and welcome him in, especially if he looks cold.


You need to know more than whether or not they've had their shots -- cats can do many many things to each other even with the help of vaccinations. I personally would not risk it with my cats. I don't trust my neighbor that I don't know that well when they tell me "yeah yeah they don't have FIV, and they have all their shots." I'm not willing to put my cat's health or well-being on the word of someone else.


----------



## Jegga (Jan 9, 2004)

*Ok....*

Right, thank you for some more replies, all helpful...but, I live in the UK and here it is considered cruel to lock cats in, in fact the RSPCA (UK equivalent of ASPCA) will not rehome a cat in home without a garden. I can see why the US has different laws though, as there are more cars, and less gardens in urban areas etc. 

However, where I live it's fine for cats to be out in anyone's gardens, and there are over 60 cats in the 40 gardens my house backs on to...so knowing who this cat belongs to is not an option...

This tom could also be from several streets away as toms typically roam a larger territory, especially if he's unneutered. And the terror came back last night, while we were asleep, and helped himself to all Dub's food, and left huge muddy prints everywhere...this cat is enormous!

When I say water at the ready, I mean lots of, I was hoping if he had a not so brilliant experience in the house for a change he might not bother coming back...but I don't want to be mean or stress him...

argh


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay -- my plan fails then. *curses*  

Okay -- plan B. I hate to say it, but I don't think that all the cutesy training techniques for keeping cats away from places will work on this cat -- he sounds pretty bound and determined to make your house his house. I don't think that the unattractive scents will bother him, plus it might bother YOUR cat. Is it possible to set your cat door so that it cannot open for a while -- until he is deterred from coming around? And trying to use a can of coins or make loud noises whenever he comes around to *try* and get in so that he associates your place with bad things? Or maybe you could be sure to feed Dub at certain times of the day and then when it's not feeding time, put the food away, so there is nothing for the tom cat to get into and eventually he realizes this and hopefully stays away. I am running out of ideas but I am trying to help. This thought of this situation happening to me completely irritates me. 

I wouldn't worry about stressing him with the water -- he's obviously a ballsy cat, and after all...he is in fact stressing YOUR cat by invading. It just might work -- I would definitely try it. 

My last-ditch effort is trying to contact drjean on this forum and lead her to this thread. She is great and seems to know everything. She seems to say very often that you need to get creative with cats. I think she'd be the best one to help you with this.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It is not against the law in PA and most other states for a cat to be outside without a leash. My cats are not allowed outside because of the dangers, the road, etc. I think it would be best for you to lock the flap until you can have a friendly talk with the owner. My guess is that she will be embarassed, for fear you think she's not giving the cat enought to eat. She might not know, in fact, it would be unusual for her to know, that her cat is in someone else's house. It's nice that your cat has a way in and out, but I think you'll have to lock it for now. Her cat must be very sure of itself. Many cats would be too frightened to enter a stranger's house-or very hungry. I know it's a delicate situation. We all like to be friendly neighbors.

Although it seems to be a common way to correct an animal's bad habits, I personally would not spray an animal with water. And, in this case, you might be dealing with a cat who has no other source for food. There are so many unwanted and starving strays. The neighborhood children can probably tell you. They play outside a lot, and often know who owns which animal. I wish you the very best.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> It is not against the law in PA and most other states for a cat to be outside wihtout a leash. My cats are not allowed outside because of the dangers, the road, etc. I think it would be best for you to lock the flap until you can have a friendly talk with the owner. My guess is that she will be embarassed, for fear you think she's not giving the cat enought to eat. She might not know, in fact, it would be unusual for her to know, that her cat is in someone else's house. It's nice that your cat has a way in and out, but I think you'll have to lock it for now. Her cat must be very sure of itself. Many cats would be too frightened to enter a stranger's house-or very hungry. I know it's a delicate situation. We all like to be friendly neighbors.


I was talking about "off your property" unattended and without a leash -- not simply outside. And this girl said that she has no idea who the owner is and finding out is pretty impossible, so I guess that won't work.


----------



## Jegga (Jan 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> It is not against the law in PA and most other states for a cat to be outside wihtout a leash. My cats are not allowed outside because of the dangers, the road, etc. I think it would be best for you to lock the flap until you can have a friendly talk with the owner. My guess is that she will be embarassed, for fear you think she's not giving the cat enought to eat. She might not know, in fact, it would be unusual for her to know, that her cat is in someone else's house. It's nice that your cat has a way in and out, but I think you'll have to lock it for now. Her cat must be very sure of itself. Many cats would be too frightened to enter a stranger's house-or very hungry. I know it's a delicate situation. We all like to be friendly neighbors.


Thank you for all your help, you people are truly lovely. But as I said earlier, the chances if me linking the cat to an owner is slim, he could be from a few streets away, and I live in the middle of a city, I barely know my immediate neighbours...

I don't want to lock the cat flap as Dub will interpet this as a punishment on her, and the last thing I want to do is make her feel any more timid than she already does. Furthermore, she needs to go outside to mark her territory or else we'll have 60 cats in and out at all times. As a former stray, she is feisty, but I think this cat is half-dog, and I don't blame her for giving in.

I think I'll take some of the tips from Jazz like not leaving her food down and see how I get on... :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

If that doesn't work -- send a PM to drjean. She's awesome!! She's like the kitty angel or something -- she knows everything.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think Dr. Jean will advise a no-kill shelter. I hope he finds a home. Often, it is only kittens who get homes, and small budgets demand the euthanizing of strays who have been there too long. I empathize with you, but my heart breaks for unwanted animals. I hope you didn't think I was treating your post lightly. I had this happen to me, and did care for the animals, and find them homes. It was not a joke.

ForJazz, to clarify my post, this is typical of the leash laws in most communities:

(1) No person shall permit any animal other than a cat to go at large upon any street, public place or private property other than the property of the owner of the animal. All animals using any street, public place or private property of anyone other than the owner of the animal shall be on a leash not exceeding six (6) feet in length including the handgrip but excluding the collar and accompanied by a person able to fully control the animal at all times.

Obviously, there are exceptions. Local ordinances vary.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

In the UK do they sell cat flaps that have a sensor that prevents other cats from coming in? It works bu your cat wearing a collar with sort of a "garage door opener" that unlocks the flap. The flap locks again once the cat exits or enters. Others cats then can't get in. I think that would be the ideal way of dealing with this but I'm not sure if they sell that product where you live...


----------



## Jegga (Jan 9, 2004)

don't worry, he is most certainly a loved cat, but he is also a bully! and I didn't think you were treating my post with anything but sincerity, and I thank you for it.


----------



## Jegga (Jan 9, 2004)

queen of the nile said:


> In the UK do they sell cat flaps that have a sensor that prevents other cats from coming in? It works bu your cat wearing a collar with sort of a "garage door opener" that unlocks the flap. The flap locks again once the cat exits or enters. Others cats then can't get in. I think that would be the ideal way of dealing with this but I'm not sure if they sell that product where you live...


yes they do, but I don't like them either because if the cat loses their collar while they're out then they're stuck outside for a while, and the sensor is very chunky and awkward :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> I think Dr. Jean will advise a no-kill shelter. I hope he finds a home. Often, it is only kittens who get homes, and small budgets demand the euthanizing of strays who have been there too long. I empathize with you, but my heart breaks for unwanted animals. I hope you didn't think I was treating your post lightly. I had this happen to me, and did care for the animals, and find them homes. It was not a joke.
> 
> ForJazz, to clarify my post, this is typical of the leash laws in most communities:
> 
> ...


I think you are right -- it's mostly dogs that this law pertains to. I agree with the humane society of the United States and their statement about free-roaming cats. I feel like it's sad and irresponsible that this law is not implemented in more areas. Their point that I agree with most is that it is hard for feral rescue societies, and feral control groups, to tell the difference between a feral cat, or a cat who is allowed to roam, is owned, and is just scared to be approached when out of the home. This can be a bad situation. There are feral control groups around here whose aim is not to catch feral cats and put them to sleep, but to simply have them altered so as to try and help the overpopulation problem. Some are caught and socialized if they are willing -- if they are not then they are simply altered and then re-released. But the problem arises when free-roaming cats are mistaken for strays. A free-roaming owned cat could be taken to a shelter, and its owner would go thinking that it's lost or dead. I wonder how often this happens. 

I think it is fine for cats to be let outside for good reason -- if your cat has a great desire, or if you want them to experience it, etc -- as long as they are supervised, or kept in a confined area, for their own safety. Also because it's not fair to hold all cats to the same standard. Sure - one cat could be a perfect angel, only defecate on THEIR property, and not harm a soul or go into anyone else's home. But what about the cat that contaminates a children's sandbox (innocently of course) and a child has to be rushed to the emergency room because of it? What about the cat that wanders into a children's play area, the kids run over and corners it because it wants to play with the cute furry thing, and get scratched up because they scared the cat? What if that child has hemophilia and bleeds to death? A delicate immune system that cannot fight infection? I don't think that people without cats should have to live with them -- everyone has that right, and some people have great reason not to. I personally just believe that keeping tabs on your cat when outdoors is what a responsible, informed cat owner should do. Here is the humane society's statement if anyone is interested. http://www.hsus.org/ace/11857


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

queen of the nile said:


> In the UK do they sell cat flaps that have a sensor that prevents other cats from coming in? It works bu your cat wearing a collar with sort of a "garage door opener" that unlocks the flap. The flap locks again once the cat exits or enters. Others cats then can't get in. I think that would be the ideal way of dealing with this but I'm not sure if they sell that product where you live...


That's a great invention!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The cat flap and collar sound great!

I am very familiar with the spay/neuter/release program. I have signed many petitions supporting the programs. and have written to a number of mayors and city councilmen urging them to stop killing strays (yes, strays and pet cats who have picked up near their own homes) and feral cats-The city council of Akron, Ohio is one that is extremely hard hearted. They laugh about all the empty cages in the shelters in Akron--literally laugh! None of these people has ever answered my letters.

Feral cats usually want nothing to do with human beings. I don't know anyone who has been injured by one. I'm sure it has happened, but I have never heard of it personally. 

My own cats have never been outside, except to come here as kittens and vet trips. Of course they ride in a carrier. I'm hyper about not letting them out. The roads are far too busy where I live to allow a cat outside.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> The cat flap and collar sound great!
> 
> Feral cats usually want nothing to do with human beings. I don't know anyone who has been injured by one. I'm sure it has happened, but I have never heard of it personally.


I was talking about free-roaming cats that are owned by someone -- not ferals. I did hear of one instance though -- no proof if the cat was feral or just free-roaming, though, but for me one is enough. My friend's cousin (little girl) saw a cat in their field -- and when the cat saw her it ran into a shed. The little girl ended up following it into the shed and the cat ended up running out of the shed, basically up the little girl's face. 

It's really great that you've written letters to your city council -- I admire people who take action instead of just complaining. How do you know they laugh at the empty cages? Sounds pretty harsh to me -- what's the story there?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Actually, I live near Pittsburgh, PA. Here's a exerpt from the Akron Beacon Journal, followed by a link to the whole story.

Quote:
So callous is the attitude of Akron officials that City Council members, during an official business session at their ``retreat'' a year ago, joked loudly at the prospect of killing cats. Daniel Horrigan stated, ``And on the third day, it was empty,'' referring to the practice of killing impounded cats on the third day. His cold-hearted statement was followed by loud laughter from the assembled council members. 

http://www.ohio.com/mld/beaconjournal/n ... 283404.htm


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That's awful!! I didn't know that there were still places that used the antiquated system of killing an animal a couple days after it came in if it's owner was not found. Ugh -- so frustrating. There are none like that around here that I know of -- if there are then they are hidden underground very well. I didn't realize that there were places like that in substantial cities anymore.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*unwanted tomcat*

I agree that the electronic collar is the most reasonable, humane, and workable solution for this particular situation. 

There is another sensor-type product that you attach to your garden hose that blasts anything that walks through. Two or three soakings and he won't come back. Of course, you'd have to keep your cat in for a few days or she'll get soaked herself!

You could, of course, trap the cat and turn him in to a shelter; or perhaps there's a group that would neuter him--at least he'd be somewhat less of a nuisance, and having a relatively unpleasant experience at your house might discourage him from coming back.

Or, you could board up the door and make *your* cat indoors only.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Jegga (Jan 9, 2004)

*Update!*

Well, with two human brains and one cat brain put together and we have managed to eradicate Mr. Bully (who incidentally definately has a home, and is simply a tom who likes to eat lots)!!

My partner caught Mr. Bully helping himself to cat biscuits this morning (he has been in every day for the past week now, but he is cunning) and managed to lock the cat flap, douse Mr. Bully with shed loads of water, Mr. Bully was not impressed, and has been sitting inside his house at the window all day looking most humbled...

On top of that we have employed a simple yet effective method that was a tip from a workmate who lived in Africa on a farm for 25 years: simply pee in the garden (easier if you have a man around), around the parameter, and the cat won't come anywhere near....

And Dub doesn't seem to mind my partner sharing her outside litter tray! 

Alls well that ends well
:lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry. I was under the impression that you only thought he had a home. I was amused by the thought of fighting the bully by urinating outside! But I am puzzled. How did you find out where his home was? Perhaps talking to your neighbor would have helped solve the problem immediately. 

My dog used to sit by the fence and hope for a hamburger when the neighbors were having a cookout. These people were friends, but the friendship almost ended. They were in the habit of giving my dog Milkbone biscuits, so I understand why he automatically went to the fence when he smelled food. When our house burned down they had cared for the dog overnight because he was so upset. Yet they hosed him for standing at the fence when they had visitors.

When I found out they were hosing my show collies I was very upset. And if it had been one of my cats, our friendship would have ended. I talked with the neighbors and asked them why they had hosed my dog and suggested that they let me know when they were cooking out and I would bring the dog in. The problem was solved with a phone call. I don't mean to be critical; I just don't understand. Are those people completely unreasonable? I had one of those across the road!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

She probably just happened to walk by a house and saw him sitting in one of the windows. That is so funny! And wow -- peeing in the yard. That is totally funny but actually makes a lot of sense -- I'll have to remember the info in case anyone else ever needs suggestions.


----------



## Jegga (Jan 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> I'm sorry. I was under the impression that you only thought he had a home. I was amused by the thought of fighting the bully by urinating outside! But I am puzzled. How did you find out where his home was? Perhaps talking to your neighbor would have helped solve the problem immediately.
> 
> My dog used to sit by the fence and hope for a hamburger when the neighbors were having a cookout. These people were friends, but the friendship almost ended. They were in the habit of giving my dog Milkbone biscuits, so I understand why he automatically went to the fence when he smelled food. When our house burned down they had cared for the dog overnight because he was so upset. Yet they hosed him for standing at the fence when they had visitors.
> 
> When I found out they were hosing my show collies I was very upset. And if it had been one of my cats, our friendship would have ended. I talked with the neighbors and asked them why they had hosed my dog and suggested that they let me know when they were cooking out and I would bring the dog in. The problem was solved with a phone call. I don't mean to be critical; I just don't understand. Are those people completely unreasonable? I had one of those across the road!


We saw him running away on one occassion and he ran into a house on the next street, as our garden faces other gardens, but he doesn't live that far up...and the fact is, I live in a large city, we are not cosy with our neighbours, and British people are different in their approach...if a neighbour came to me asking me to control my cat, I would laugh. The fact is, you can't control cats...but you can deter big bully ones with some water and wee :lol:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey there jegga, i am also in the UK
I use to have the same problem with toms, what was worse was when they came in and not only ate all the food, but would spray :evil: YUK YUK YUK!

so anyway, you say you alrdy have a catflap that is in only? does this mean she cant go out unless you let her? but can come in when she wants?
if so i think i have an idea for you. I have a Battery catflap, you can lock it so that they cant go out if you like, or cant come in at all. But it also has a key on it, which is programmed to your catflap only, this means you could lock it so she cant go out, but can come in, and the key on the collar would unlock the catflap. The tom would not then be able to get in, altho u might hear some beating at the catflap from him, i did! Now i dont know if she alrdy wears a collar, and if not and you want to try this she might start having too! but really if she goes out a collar is good anyway, if u put a name tag on it and she gets lost its an instant sign to someone that she has a home. I paid £60 for this cat flap, but i think it was worth every penny.
This is a picture of one of my cats butch, that big white thing is the key, collars bug them to death at first, but they soon get use to it. 










That wuld be my suggestion to you, i hope it helps.


----------



## Jegga (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank you for your reply Zalensia, you have a gorgeous cat, very pretty indeed! I have a 4 way locking cat flap, but I while I have seen the type you are recommending I prefer not to use them as the key is rather large, and if it gets lost, the cat is effectively locked out. On the same token, I realise it's probably the only way to make sure the tom doesn't come back...I hear you on the spray, it's really foul!

For the meanwhile I will continue to get my bloke to relieve himself in the garden, and I have water at the ready, but seeing as the bully came back tonight (I can't always lock the cat flap, she likes popping back and forth) I might need to bite the bullet

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope a bobby doesn't catch your bloke wee-ing in the garden! That is so funny! I do like the Dr. Jean and Zalensia's ideas, though. I love gadgets. I do understand the British people, because I am British, that is an unexpected late in life surprise for Mom (Glasgow) and Daddy (Exeter) after having had two children in Gt. Britain! I was born here, but all of my relatives are in England and Scotland, and I was there when I was a small child. I can do a very heavy Scottish accent, enough to fool my mother's aul freens! (old friends) I so want to go back. My cousins come over now and then and think my accent's funny. But have you heard the Devonshire accent? It's not like the Queen Mother's was, for certain.

You'll have to control your bloke's bad habits, though, dear, or I'll no be able to come visit!  My uncle was a bobby in Glasgow. I have always been proud of that. And he retired to Holy Loch, where my nephew was stationed while in the US Navy. My father spent 15 years in the British Navy. 

But my mother would probably have fed the cat, unless it picked on our cat. Then she would have "shoo'ed it away!" I can just picture her waving her dish towel and shooing the bully! Nice picture, nice to think of her and that noisy tea kettle going off at 5:30 AM, and a plum pudding cooking in a bag on Daddy's birthday! : :lol: As annoying as it was then, I wish I could hear the kettle again.


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

Taker her in, and put up fliers, and alert shelters just in case anybody comes asking. If nobody claims her, then shes yours ^^. This all i can come up with. If you dont want her, just lock the flap.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Well jegga, i started my cats off on just collars, and then the tom incident started. When i put these keys on them they had a bug for about 10 mins then did touch them. The only thing with tom that use to come in was everynight he now sits outside my house crying :evil: Im sure he must have a home because i dont see him during the day only night, all i can guess is the owner chucks him out at night 
Jeanie, dont go anywhere more southern than devon, im in cornwall! actually saying that i was born in portsmouth (in Hampshire) but moved right up north when i was 2, regualr visits to scotland, then moving to cornwall when i was 19 has given me a very mixed accent


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My friend Rhea, the one in the hospital waiting for a caesarean, loves Cornwall for a vacation! She says it is beautiful and peaceful. Well, I couldn't go much farther south without running into Land's End, could I? What? You don't want a visit just for a cup of tea? Or is it a more pronounced accent than Devon? That's impossible! 

My parents always talked about the beautiful countryside, the fields of heather, the moors, the scenery in general, and I said, "oh, ok," typical teen who didn't have the strong pull to our Motherland that I have had now for years and years. As an adult, when I watch a program re England, -Scotland, their history or scenery, I'm overwhelmed with the beauty! What impressed my cousins about Pennsylvania in particular was the number of trees. The state name means Penn's Woods, of course. and we also have lovely scenery.

Off subject!! Shame on me. I think the collar sounds great!  Of course it would be different if the cat didn't have a home.


----------



## Jegga (Jan 9, 2004)

For all of you who were worried about the Bully not having a home, please check out The Cat Photo Gallery and look for Jegga's Bully...managed to snap giving evils to Dub earlier today, from the safety of his window ledge-he knows my water pistol doesn't shoot that far! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is spooky! The bully looks like Checkers, who hated me and bullied, or tried to bully my other cats. Your black cat looks like my Pixie, my special baby. I had those two and two other cats for years. I miss them both, even Checkers. Pixie was above the bullying; she was the alpha cat, but Checkers had Creampuff hiding for two years. Creampuff finally beat her up and stopped hiding. It was a stalemate then, a balance of power!


----------



## Jegga (Jan 9, 2004)

Well Jeanie, I think thanks to a little help from my boyfriend and his bladder Dub has now truly reclaimed her territory, and she can rest easy, although I think she'll be paranoid forever, and obviously this isn't the last I've seen of The Bully, but hey, he's quite handsome...if Dub was neutered I might even encourage it! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope you'll soon be able to spay her. Otherwise you'll have Toms from everywhere coming around every time she comes in heat, and she will undoubtedly get bred. Until she's spayed, I'd keep her in the house. Otherwise, you'll soon be a grandmother.


----------



## Jegga (Jan 9, 2004)

Oops, that was a typo, I meant wasn't...she is, she came from a shelter where they neuter cats and microchip them as routine...poor honey was pregnant when they found her, but she was too young so they had to give her an abortion as well, all most traumatic for her. But she is a spinster now, no fun for her! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's best, anyway. The females cry almost constantly when they're in heat. They are so nervous and don't know what's wrong. And how lucky that she's microchipped. Lost cats don't often get found.  And yes, Mr. Bully is a nice looking cat, but black cats are my weakness!


----------

